# Trail camera locations, where do you guys decide?



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I now have a new moultri I40. Anyways I was wondering where you guys decide to put you trail camera's, I'm just kind of new to this whole thing of picking a location. I hunt the missouri riverbottoms, where there is lots of nice pasture which are very large and the deer have trails to nearby corn and beans,as well as trails to the river to drink. They normailly bed down in the pastures obviously. There also is a narrow strip of trees that runs along the corn/sunflower field that connects the north and south pasture together with their food source being between the two. The thing is that I see deer in most of these spots. And I'm just trying to get a handle of what you guys look for in a good trail cam spot. Thanks a ton!!!!it's been on my mind a long time. :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

try to set them up in a spot you can get to with minimal scent disturbance. if you set them owev a trail point them angling down the trail instead of broadside to it. keep it out of direct sunlight and move anything in front of cam that will sway in the breeze. 3 ft off the ground and 12 ft away seems to be the best


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Are you asking like what area to put it? I would say that thin strip of trees, or somewhere you want to possibly set a stand. Somewhere that funnels the deer. I coulden't really get a mental picture of what you are hunting by reading that. I would say somewhere close to the corn, where they are moving to and from it!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well to try and clarify it more I wanted to put it somewhere in the woods close to their food source. The problem I'm having is location--as in would you just reccomend putting it on trails where a stand could be put or maybe look at scrapes later in the year and put them around that area, or maybe put them neer bedding areas. Or in general do I just need it in a spot where there is high traffic and then once I figure out the type of deer that are in the area, then chose a stand location with the camera nearby. Like I said im new ti the whole trail cam thing, I just need an idea of how to approach it and go about it. Thanks again!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

honkerslayr said:


> well to try and clarify it more I wanted to put it somewhere in the woods close to their food source. The problem I'm having is location--as in would you just reccomend putting it on trails where a stand could be put or maybe look at scrapes later in the year and put them around that area, or maybe put them neer bedding areas. Or in general do I just need it in a spot where there is high traffic and then once I figure out the type of deer that are in the area, then chose a stand location with the camera nearby. Like I said im new ti the whole trail cam thing, I just need an idea of how to approach it and go about it. Thanks again!!


I would stay away from bedding area. That is a no go zone.

If it were me I would put it where you want a stand. It will eliminate spots, and tell you where you want to be. If you want to get to know a certain deer then put it on the scrape.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Alright then, thanks for the help getting started, I guess now its all about eliminating trails and certain ares to find the best ones, and just experimenting, thanks again I apprecite!!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

honkerslayr said:


> Alright then, thanks for the help getting started, I guess now its all about eliminating trails and certain ares to find the best ones, and just experimenting, thanks again I apprecite!!! :beer:


Exactly trail cameras are like you sitting in the stand! They tell you when they come by, and who it is!

If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Ha yeah thats the vibe I am getting. Again thanks


----------

